# Bergbau - wo soll ich skillen?



## Ridvan (3. Mai 2007)

ich habe bergbau erst auf 225 und weiß nicht wo ich skillen soll^^

höre von jedem was anderes aber bis jetzt immer nur mit kleinen erfolgen, könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich bergbau skillen sollte?? (kann unter anderem mithril, silber und gold abbauen)

sagt mir bitte in welchem gebiet ich was für einen erz finde, danke.


----------



## razielsun (3. Mai 2007)

ich habe die gleiche frage^^


----------



## Gramarye (3. Mai 2007)

es gab mal das gleiche thema und wenn man einfach mal die SuFu benutzt findet man das:
Klick mich hart


----------



## razielsun (3. Mai 2007)

hier wurde das auch behandelt: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=3692
oh, wir haben den gleichen link xD


----------

